# RCI timeshares closest to Stanford U?



## Diane (Aug 4, 2007)

I am hoping to qualify to partipate in the national senior olympics which will be held the first two weeks in August 2009 at Stanford University.  Are there any RCI timeshares within a reasonable driving distance?

Thanks for any information,

Diane


----------



## bigrick (Aug 5, 2007)

The short answer is NO.  I think the closest timeshare properties are all in SF.  It's not a bad drive if you're visiting the area or commuting to work, but for a daily commute to an event you want to enjoy I'd stay closer to Stanford.


----------



## Diane (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you.  Sure don't want to do that drive back and forth.

Diane


----------



## kapish (Aug 5, 2007)

Earlier int the year we were discussing options near Santa Clara and a few people recommended the St. Francis Arms in Sunnyvale. There may be properties closer to Stanford in Menlo Park, Palo Alto, Mountian View and Los Altos. If money were not a problem there is a brand new Four Seasons Hotel in Palo Alto...



John Cummings said:


> Check the St. Francis Arms in Sunnyvale. Sunnyvale is adjacent to Santa Clara and it is very easy to get around the area.
> 
> My wife and I stayed at the St. Francis Arms for 11 months last year while I was consulting in the area. They are 1 and 2 BR corporate apartments with everything furnished just like a t/s resort. They have a nice pool, assigned covered parking ( free ), is very clean and well maintained, and they offer a free breakfast every morning. They rent by the night, week, and month. They are very well located in a nice area and are a short walking distance to supermarket, restaurants etc. The rent is quite reasonable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Diane (Aug 5, 2007)

That great information, kapish.  We are spoiled by timeshares and St. Francis Arms looks like the answer.

Diane


----------



## LisaH (Aug 5, 2007)

kapish said:


> If money were not a problem there is a brand new Four Seasons Hotel in Palo Alto...


Technically, it's in East Palo Alto


----------

